

How Uber is ending the dirty dealings behind Toronto's cab business - mcmatterson
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/globe-drive/adventure/red-line/how-uber-is-ending-the-dirty-dealings-behind-torontos-cab-business/article25515301

======
paulhauggis
"Uber operates in 300 cities worldwide. It has built a better mousetrap, and
the world is beating a path to its door."

If by "better mousetrap" you mean wages falling for cab drivers where it makes
it nearly impossible to make a living, yes.

This is the one situation where I've seen the majority of people here on HN go
against the unions and actually cheer for less wages and benefits.

~~~
dang
This comment doesn't engage with the article at all. Please don't post generic
dismissals.

In fact, it's at odds with the article. The author's critique of the taxi
industry is precisely that it is exploitative.

